# Betta Fish Tail Ripped?



## Lexmt (Jul 22, 2018)

This morning I went to turn on my Bettas lights and I realized he was swimming weirdly and his fins looked different. I noticed he had a rip/tear in his tail towards the top. I’m not sure if it’s fin rot but there’s no other signs of fin rot. I got him a week ago, he’s in a 3.5 gallon tank with a heater and a filter. He’s gone through one water change this week. And yesterday evening I added a Marimo mass ball in the tank with him. He does have two artificial plants as well but he rarely goes by them as they aren’t tall. When I was looking at his tail, he started to flare his gills at me, which is not something he normally does. Also, he is staying away from his heater now which is not normal for him because he normal stays on the side that it’s on. I don’t know what steps I need to advance with. Please help!


----------

